# New Kindle Cover



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Like everyone here, I've looked at/researched a gazillion kindle covers. Well, here's a gazillion and one for you.  This is the version that we'll offer. It's made with 3mm felt as the main piece/body. It will have a velcro-type closure. We can add a number of options, such as genuine exotic skins (in place of the tooled leather), variety of border tooling, stamped initials, and some other things we're looking at. The felt can be had in a wide variety of colors. I currently only have the dark brown on hand, but can get the other colors.

Front view:









Back view:









Open view:









I'll try and get one put together with a genuine exotic skin on it, so you can see how that looks. I have a variety of skins on hand and have access to a number of others.

It's available for all the Kindle models, to include the new "Fire". The price in it's form pictured above is $50 (plus shipping).

Comments/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, K-Man!

Welcome to KindleBoards and our Accessories Forum.

We ask all vendors, small and large, to have one thread for their products.  You've just started yours!  Please bookmark this thread so that you'll be able to find it again, and post all new announcements about your products to this thread.

You can modify the subject of the first post to reflect updates or new products, and that subject will appear inn the topic listing for the Accessories Board and on all new posts.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask!

Betsy


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Very attractive looking sleeve.  I love the styling although I am more of a cover person than a naked kindle reader.  I'd personally be a little concerned about the felt soaking up water or other liquid spills.  Accidents happen in my house.  I know you have to keep the cost down but that would be the deal breaker for me.  I'd rather pay more for more protection.    Any thoughts of using a leather on the outside instead of felt?  Two toned effect is smart but that could be done with a dyed leather.  Felt for the liner would work for me.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Betsy:  Thank you for the welcome.

Holly:  Thank you for your comments.  I can do an all-leather version.  You're correct that it would raise the price somewhat, but not exceptionally so.  The tan colored leather shown is approximately the same thickness as the felt, so I would probably use another type of thinner leather for a liner in an attempt to keep the overall thickness down.  Let me see what I can put together.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's a couple of pictures of an all leather version:

Front view:









Back view:









The camo printed leather pictured is, however, unavailable as an option. I have located another camo printed leather (Mossy Oak version) that I may be able to offer as an option. I'm researching the feasibility of being able to use it.

The price for an all leather version is $55 + shipping.

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

K-Man said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of an all leather version:
> 
> Front view:
> 
> ...


The all leather version is beautiful. I would like to see what else you can come up with. I too would not use a felt case but an all leather case would work for me. I would like to see the trim on the first case with the felt on the second with a darker leather. Also, what is the closure? I don't see one in the pictures.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> The all leather version is beautiful. I would like to see what else you can come up with. I too would not use a felt case but an all leather case would work for me. I would like to see the trim on the first case with the felt on the second with a darker leather. Also, what is the closure? I don't see one in the pictures.


Alice:
I currently only have the brown leather pictured, a chestnut color (a bit more red in tone), as well as black. I can make one up using the black with the light tan trim if you would like to see that.

I'm using a 1" diameter circle tab of industrial strength velcro for the closure.

Dara:
Thank you for the comment.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

K-Man said:


> Alice:
> I currently only have the brown leather pictured, a chestnut color (a bit more red in tone), as well as black. I can make one up using the black with the light tan trim if you would like to see that.


I would like to see that too.

Kelly


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Those are very nice! I'm with Alice - I'd like to see the brown leather sleeve with the light tooled leather trim.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Tam:

I can make one up with the brown leather shown with the tan overlay/cover.  If you'd like to see a darker brown, it will be a bit of time before I can get the darker brown dye here in order to do that.

Kelly:

I'll work on making one with black leather for the main part and tan for the overlay/cover.


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

Those are nice. I prefer the darker ones.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's one made with black leather for the main part and natural tan w/border tooling for the lid:










I left the center stripe/piece off this one to see how it looked. I'm happy with it in this form.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

That is gorgeous but I have to curtail my accessory shopping till after the holidays. Beautiful work though and I am sure yoiy will find some customers here. I personally would be more.likely to buy from someone crafting their work at home than from a factory just pushing them out.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you, Tam.  I'm working on a couple of more today.  They have genuine exotic skins on them - shark and python.  I believe I'll be able to post pictures later this evening.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you considered making sleeves? I find I like them better than the cases.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Alice:  I can do the sleeves.  I'll try and do one of those in the next couple of days.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's a picture of one with genuine python:

Front:









Back:


----------

